# You could be going blind and not know !



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

It is world Glaucoma week, so please take some time out and have an eye test if you are due one.

Or at least take a look at the RNIB link here. >>>RNIB Website<<<

What is Glaucoma?

Glaucoma is a group of eye diseases that cause progressive damage of the optic nerve at the point where it leaves the eye to carry visual information to the brain.

If left untreated, most types of glaucoma progress (without warning nor obvious symptoms to the patient) towards gradually worsening visual damage and may lead to blindness. Once incurred, visual damage is mostly irreversible, and this has led to glaucoma being described as the "silent blinding disease" or the "sneak thief of sight".


----------

